# Shark report w/ pics



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Caught these two on two different nights last week. I think bothof these came off a halfedlady fish. None of us are too familiar with shark species, but I'm assuming they were both black tips??


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet job man!:letsdrink


----------



## fishmasterseven (Oct 6, 2007)

awesome job! how far out were your baits?


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

We paddled the baits out and dropped them just before the second sandbar.


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice fish!!! Way to represent the PFD guys !!!


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

> *FishinFL (6/7/2008)*Nice fish!!! Way to represent the PFD guys !!!


Thanks Reese, you knowthats how we roll!


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

great job guys


----------



## Fishforlife2 (Oct 3, 2007)

nice sharks


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice fish ! Where were you guys at? Looks like chicken bone in the first pic. What size reel and did you get any more runs other than the ones you put on the beach?


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

> *kanemano (6/10/2008)*Nice fish ! Where were you guys at? Looks like chicken bone in the first pic. What size reel and did you get any more runs other than the ones you put on the beach?


We weren't too far away from chicken bone, we just found a place with no one around. We caught those two on my TLD25, we also were using a 6/0 senator. I think those two nights we had a total of 7 or 8 runs, but only managed the two hook ups.


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

where you fishin the full moon.....if not ...what time did you get the baits out there...i have atempted to catch somne shark a few times while i have been down there in the past and got skunked twice


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

> *twat waffel (6/10/2008)*where you fishin the full moon.....if not ...what time did you get the baits out there...i have atempted to catch somne shark a few times while i have been down there in the past and got skunked twice


No idea what the moon was doing. Weusually try to get the first baits out before dark. It seems like the bite slowed down around 11 every night.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice catch....I know you all had fun.:clap:clap:clap As for the Moon...what day were they caught and the asker can go back and check Moon phase.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Yeah they were a blast to catch! I cant remeber the exact day, I'll have to look at the date onmy camera.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Great catch fellas, don't forget a bunch of us are getting together down at chicken bone and fishing this Saturday.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks Konz, we might just have to try and make it out


----------



## cudaman (Jun 13, 2008)

Nice sharks, looks like both are black tips.....But a great and easy way to tell is by looking at the anal fin, if it is black then is 90 percent a spinner, both black tips and spinners look a lot alike.



You guys might want to join the Land Based shark tourney.



www.sharktourney.com


----------



## IanR (Jun 10, 2008)

Grouper,



How far down chicken bone beach are you fishing? A few buddies and i went there last weekend and hooked up to a nice black tip and wanted to do it again this weekend. It was my first time sharking from the beach. Had a blast! Good luck on the weather.


----------

